

How To Build a Viral Microsite - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/how-to-build-a-viral-microsite/

======
InfinityX0
Great idea to write about/give a strategy for this, I've never seen this
addressed before. What's unique about these sites is how rarely they actually
do anything - they tend to be viral jokes, but they don't function towards any
sort of business goal besides a nice add to the design portfolio. Part of that
is cause that's simply required to get these to go viral - any sort of
business mention causes it to crash and burn. But minimalism and a rough
themeatic connection can serve to help, but we really haven't seen it
_consistently_ done other than for the purposes of a very cool thing to add to
the resume, which can indirectly make a few people some coin.

~~~
jasonshen
Yeah, I was going to write about how the best ones tend to lack advertising or
a blatant commercial purpose, and that's what makes them so sharable. People
don't feel like they're just promoting some business's marketing campaign or
helping some random guy make money off PPC ads.

------
iag
Good writeup Jason. I also clicked on the rejection therapy post by
accident... ha, that was hilarious.

~~~
jasonshen
Thanks! Let me know if there is anything you think I missed or got wrong!

